# its suppose to be 50+ this weekend anyone thinking about going out?



## sdavis (Mar 5, 2013)

im thinking about going out maybe anyone think it is a good idea? or a waste of time


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

If it's a waste of time then I have been wasting my time all winter and been having fun. I've never stopped going out and have been catching fish all winter. Although 50 degree weather sure would be a nice change of pace.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I've been out crappie fishing off and on all winter. I haven't been skunked yet.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

If the rivers arent blown out Ill be out fishing somewhere. If they are; Ill be out if I can find some decent water, Ive got a place in mind if thats the case. Ive been out a handful of times this year, a couple skunks and a couple half-way decent days. For me, its not like I have to drive very far; I only live a couple miles from the GMR. If I had a long drive to make Id worry more about wasting my time but fishing is kind of like therapy to me, so even if I get skunked I still get something out of it. More like compulsion and therapy at the same time, any amateur psychologists care to diagnose that for me? 

I think Im in the final stages of cabin fever!!!


----------



## jschoenherr (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm gonna try to make my way up to the Mad on Friday and possibly go out somewhere closer to home on Saturday. If the water level of the GMR is too high to fish, I may head out to Acton Lake on Saturday. I've only got two fish this year, so I'm going to go one day during this warmer weather for sure.


----------



## Crappietheius (Mar 1, 2013)

50 is a welcome site seeing as though on average i have been fishing 25-30 degrees. babysitter is lined up, box is stocked and sunscreen is in the glovebox lol


----------



## msgraham (Jun 19, 2012)

Going to try a float and fly on the gmr or maybe a slow tube. If nothing else, catching some fresh air!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be out there,I know a few holes that can hold some pig bass this time of year in the river. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm playing it by ear. May at least look for an open pond to make few casts. Won't mind hitting up the GMR or LMR for little bit on the kayak.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

ill be going out somewhere but kinda going by ear on where. hope the river isnt too bad and ill be on the LMR. but if not ill try and find a lake somewhere....i just wanna get out.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

I work this weekend, so I will probably be getting out on Friday.


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

I will be at the booth in the outdoor show. All weekend. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm breaking in my new kayak at a local lake. Hopefully I don't end up in the water 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kickinbass91 (Oct 6, 2012)

I'll be at Cowan Saturday 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

God willing, and the creek don't rise 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

I might break out my shorts and sunscreen! a heatwave is hitting ohio!


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Kickinbass91 said:


> I'll be at Cowan Saturday
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Is Cowan free of ice?


----------



## Kickinbass91 (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm not for sure if it free of ice hopefully someone that's been there can chime in and let us know haven't been there since last April 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## w103scj (Mar 19, 2012)

Planning on visiting Armco Park Lake this weekend. Caught the cats my last time out there.


----------



## Kickinbass91 (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice haul of channel cats you caught there Armco only bout 15 mins from me for some reason I always forget about it


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Robertn3 (Jan 23, 2013)

Does anybody know if Acton Lake has ice or is it still fishable. I am planning on going to Acton on Monday and Tuesday and then some pre fishing for a tournament on saturday


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

I am gonna break out the yak this Saturday, lower LMR if fishable, Cowan if not. Will pass both on the way from work Friday, will take a look and post conditions.

Would like some company if anyone wants to join Sat. Took a spill last March in Cowan and it was a little scary by myself.


----------



## Kickinbass91 (Oct 6, 2012)

I'll be at Cowan Saturday in one of my buddies Jon boat anyone know if they left the dock in at Cowan can't remember If it was last year or year before seemed like they kept em in all year 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Beginning Sunday good chance for a large amount of rain. 1-3" so with the snow melt and the already saturated ground. Rivers will be blown out very quickly. Yakkers and waders be careful of flash flooding


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Don't know anyone mentioned it, but don't forget your new fishing license and perhaps your watercraft sticker for your boat/registration... I need both...


----------



## jiginbrian (Aug 15, 2011)

Going to head over to stillwater on Sunday. Probably find somewhere in the Vandalia or Tipp City area to fish from shore since its my first time fishing it


----------



## w103scj (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks. Armco is a nice and quiet little lake. Same here about 10 minutes away. I always land some nice cats there with chicken liver.


----------



## Stekor (Mar 25, 2012)

Went out for a bit this afternoon, more just to test out my new gear... GMR was high and fast.... I'm guessing at least a week until its fishable

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Apatton7139 (Mar 3, 2013)

jiginbrian said:


> Going to head over to stillwater on Sunday. Probably find somewhere in the Vandalia or Tipp City area to fish from shore since its my first time fishing it


Wouldn't that be the Great miami?


----------



## Crappietheius (Mar 1, 2013)

I was up your way yesterday morning, I stayed in the calmest waters I could find and got really lucky with one saugeye. she was a pretty 21 in. Sure was nice in the sunshine though lol


----------



## jiginbrian (Aug 15, 2011)

Apatton7139 said:


> Wouldn't that be the Great miami?


I thought the gmr connected a little further south? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hit Knox lake..mostly froze over still..but tried anyway..no luck..but did manage to birdnest the new baitcaster first cast ..fall and bend/slash damage a guide on my new okuma spinning combo ..atleast no lures were lost and the rods still usable..over all it felt good to have a pole in my hand and mostly open water in front of me..just hope it keeps warming up.. Got a vacation week near Easter and hope to get out and get my first bite in 4 months!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Apatton7139 (Mar 3, 2013)

jiginbrian said:


> I thought the gmr connected a little
> 
> Stillwater runs through West Milton and Englewood and connects with gmr in Dayton.


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

:**** Cowan today and fish had lockjaw. Saw a number of folks come and go, didn't see anyone catch a fish. Oh well, good to get out on the water for the first time this year. Shouldn't be long!


----------



## Kickinbass91 (Oct 6, 2012)

Ya cowan was a bust today but it was sure nice to get out 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

jiginbrian said:


> Going to head over to stillwater on Sunday. Probably find somewhere in the Vandalia or Tipp City area to fish from shore since its my first time fishing it


try below the dam at englewood, 1" twistertail grubs


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I didnt catch **** today.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

i was ready last week...heres a picture of me thursday...and one from dinner today. hit caesar weds thurs fri, ohio river sat, caesar today.

they dont show up real well in the light..but my **** eyes are red red red


----------



## jiginbrian (Aug 15, 2011)

Had to be in Hillsboro this morning at 6am to help a friends grandfather work on his truck brakes, so after that we decided to go to Rocky Fork. We were really pumped up thinking we would catch a lot of fish (high hopes). 

Not one single fish for the 7 hours we were out lol. Still a great day though. I'd much rather spend the day outside then sit on my couch.


----------



## CAS_HNTR (Mar 7, 2012)

Hit CC yesterday.....first time there, it was DEAD! Ha


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

CAS_HNTR said:


> Hit CC yesterday.....first time there, it was DEAD! Ha


Seen 4 muskie caught


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

A buddy and I took our kayaks out to Jackson Lake in Oak Hill, OH to target crappie. In my first 4 casts, I had two 10-11" crappie on my line. They both flipped off when I lifted them out of the water. I caught one more small crappie a few hours later. Boring day to fish, but a gorgeous day to be outside. I was surprised to catch crappie in shallow water this early in the year. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CAS_HNTR (Mar 7, 2012)

ranger373v said:


> Seen 4 muskie caught


I saw some musky fisherman......I was looking for some crappies but had little sucess, but as I said I have never been before so I figure there will be a learning curve. That lake is much DEEPER overall that I thought it would be....seems to have some good underwater humps and nice amout of structure aling the banks. 

I may get out my pike stuff and give the musky a go next time....they should begin getting more active from now on.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

I found some crappie... but nothin to brag about


----------

